# Ibanez RG8 and Hipshot Bridge?



## xnormanraganx (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm sorry if this is a recurring theme or thread in advance. I haven't been able to find sufficient information in all the research I have done. I have checked the RG8 Mod thread and a couple of bridge replacement threads, but none have had any specific answers to my question.

I want to get an RG8 and mod it with new hardware. My main question is replacing the bridge. Will a standard Hipshot 8 string bridge work with the RG8? I understand that I will have to drill new holes, but does anyone have any thorough information on what else is needed to replace the stock bridge with this specific bridge?

I really appreciate any feedback or information.


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 17, 2016)

I did a strip job on my RG8 and replaced the bridge with a hipshot. In addition to drilling new holes for the mounting I also enlarged some of the string thru holes as they didn't line up as well. I just used a small round file and effectively created little ramps from the old holes in the body to where the strings come through the bridge. All of this is hidden by the bridge, however the the two mounting holes closest to the pickup are not covered as the old bridge is quite a bit larger.

Totally doable and worth it imo. The guitar sounds better now, not sure how much can be attributed to the bridge or the stripping of the very thick plastic body coating, but the hipshot is made of a higher quality, denser material so I believed it helped.


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 17, 2016)

pic:


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2016)

There was some speculation Hipshot was doing a drop in replacement for the RG8 bridge but I don't know how much truth there is to that.


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 17, 2016)

I've heard the same info that Randy mentioned, and would contact hipshot about this before doing anything if I were you.

Also you'll probably want to get a shorter saddle for your lowest string to help intonation. You can get them direct from hipshot. 

There are two thicknesses available as well, I went with the .175 version.


----------



## xnormanraganx (Apr 18, 2016)

BigViolin said:


> pic:



That looks great! I'm hesitant to give it a try, but I'll give it a try!


----------



## lewis (Apr 18, 2016)

Randy said:


> There was some speculation Hipshot was doing a drop in replacement for the RG8 bridge but I don't know how much truth there is to that.



i emailed them ages ago on this and they confirmed it, even showing me a picture of a white rg8 with their new drop in replacement fitted. It is identical to the stock bridge except with hipshot saddles


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 18, 2016)

lewis said:


> i emailed them ages ago on this and they confirmed it, even showing me a picture of a white rg8 with their new drop in replacement fitted. It is identical to the stock bridge except with hipshot saddles



How 'ages ago' is ages ago? I'd hop in on this if it were a thing since I'd love to swap the bridge on my RG8FM, but if they had working prototypes a long time ago and the product still isn't purchasable, it kind of makes me think it got abandoned.


----------



## lewis (Apr 18, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> How 'ages ago' is ages ago? I'd hop in on this if it were a thing since I'd love to swap the bridge on my RG8FM, but if they had working prototypes a long time ago and the product still isn't purchasable, it kind of makes me think it got abandoned.



December 8th 2015

I got this email back to my inquiry into if they were available. - 

"Hello Lewis,

We are actually working on that bridge right now. It looks a lot like the stock bridge but is laser cut from stainless and the saddles are milled from stainless (we might make brass saddles an option, it's still unclear). I've attached a picture, let me know what you think.

Best regards,

Zack Singer
Hipshot Products, Inc.
8248 State Route 96
Interlaken, NY 14847
800-262-5630
[email protected]
Twitter: @zackyhipshot"

This photo was the attached image of said product -


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 19, 2016)

Well that's not too far back, then. Nice. 
I'd kind of miss the shoulders on the 6 string version but I'm sure it'd still be a welcome upgrade.


----------



## stinkoman (Sep 21, 2016)

Did this bridge ever come out or more info on when it will?


----------



## stuglue (Sep 21, 2016)

The one problem I was that the String ferrules on the RG8 aren't inline whereas the holes on the hipshot are. This give my luthier a headache as it's not a direct replacement job, you'll find as you get to the lowB and F#that it gets harder to feed the string through the back so you'll have to drill the back of the hipshot but be careful not to compromise the bridge.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

stinkoman said:


> Did this bridge ever come out or more info on when it will?



The bridge is officially released on Hipshot's website. The Ibby FP8.

http://store.hipshotproducts.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=428



stuglue said:


> The one problem I was that the String ferrules on the RG8 aren't inline whereas the holes on the hipshot are. This give my luthier a headache as it's not a direct replacement job, you'll find as you get to the lowB and F#that it gets harder to feed the string through the back so you'll have to drill the back of the hipshot but be careful not to compromise the bridge.



I actually emailed your comment to Hipshot asking about the bridge and whether or not it was still a problem. Waiting to hear back from them.

I believe someone in the RG8 modding thread mentioned that it's been corrected and it's a true drop-in replacement now.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 15, 2016)

Update: Hipshot said their new Ibby Fp8 is, in fact, a direct retrofit that has the correct position of the ferrule for the 8th string. I had the shop order one to install on my RG8. 

I'll post a pic when it's done. Should look something like lewis's pic.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 15, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Well that's not too far back, then. Nice.
> I'd kind of miss the shoulders on the 6 string version but I'm sure it'd still be a welcome upgrade.



Since it's advertised as a retrofit they're were probably going for a "stock" appearance. I'm with you though, I like the look of the shoulders on their standard ones. They're probably more comfortable for resting the hand on too.

Still, I have a feeling that even with the stock pickups that the tone of this thing will be noticeably improved with the higher quality bridge. It'll probably also keep the luthiers happy when it comes to intonating and adjusting the RG8 for a drop tuning.


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2016)

Randy said:


> There was some speculation Hipshot was doing a drop in replacement for the RG8 bridge but I don't know how much truth there is to that.



its totally true, go on the Hipshot website and under Bridges there is a "Ibanez Drop in replacement" section. The RG8 has a drop in replacement in there. It does however look identical to the stock one which was why I ended up not buying it.


----------

